# Suffering from a lack of energy?!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,
Does anybody here suffer from a serious lack of energy sometimes when it comes to exercise? Take for example, in my training programs which are pretty tough, some days even tho I've rested a day or so after my previous exercise I seem to suffering from a serious lack of energy, this doesnt so much effect my aerobic activity but moreso specific body routines.

Over a progressive number of months my workout sets and reps have fallen dramatically. Take for example today, I couldnt even start my routine cos I felt totally knackered. That was after running up a steep hill but I gave it five minutes and still couldnt do it. When trying to pratice tae kwon do kicks my legs feel really heavy and my arms feel heavy when im trying to punch or do hand movements. 

Anybody else suffered from this, when your body just wont respond?

Regards


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 1, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Does anybody here suffer from a serious lack of energy sometimes when it comes to exercise? Take for example, in my training programs which are pretty tough, some days even tho I've rested a day or so after my previous exercise I seem to suffering from a serious lack of energy, this doesnt so much effect my aerobic activity but moreso specific body routines.
> 
> Over a progressive number of months my workout sets and reps have fallen dramatically. Take for example today, I couldnt even start my routine cos* I felt totally knackered.* That was after running up a steep hill but I gave it five minutes and still couldnt do it. When trying to pratice tae kwon do kicks my legs feel really heavy and my arms feel heavy when im trying to punch or do hand movements.
> ...


 
Yep, I've felt like that from time to time. For me, its often a sign of over trainning or training too much for the current stress level in the rest of my life. The old "burning the candle at both ends" syndrome. Maybe this rings true for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Yep, I've felt like that from time to time. For me, its often a sign of over trainning or training too much for the current stress level in the rest of my life. The old "burning the candle at both ends" syndrome. Maybe this rings true for you.


 
I agree. 

Not that I have done it lately, but it sounds like overtraining to me as well.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 1, 2006)

overtaining is a possibility! My instructor once told me he didn't want to see me in the school for one week because I was burned out and needed to slow down. After just 4 days of rest I was amazed at how much better I felt.
Also take a look at your nutrition, sleep, and mental outlook.


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Does anybody here suffer from a serious lack of energy sometimes when it comes to exercise? Take for example, in my training programs which are pretty tough, some days even tho I've rested a day or so after my previous exercise I seem to suffering from a serious lack of energy, this doesnt so much effect my aerobic activity but moreso specific body routines.
> 
> Over a progressive number of months my workout sets and reps have fallen dramatically. Take for example today, I couldnt even start my routine cos I felt totally knackered. That was after running up a steep hill but I gave it five minutes and still couldnt do it. When trying to pratice tae kwon do kicks my legs feel really heavy and my arms feel heavy when im trying to punch or do hand movements.
> ...


 
I think that a week off would do you some good.  You may also want to mix up your workouts a little.  Rather than also doing hard workouts, you may want to go a little lighter.  

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree with above.  If the extra rest doesn't seem to hinder this process or perhaps you "deteriorate" more...I'd see a doctor.  It could be overtraining but I'm sensing symptoms of a metabolic issue...Back off a bit...eat, sleep, if you are not feeling any different go get a physical and talk to your physician.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah I ve had that happen, in my case its usually related to a lot of stress.  The last relationship I was in took a heavy toll on me and my overall energy decreased substantially, I just pushed myself but it wasnt the same.  Maybe you are just tired of the same routine and need to mix it or shift it up a bit.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey thanks for the replies!
Yeah it seems as though your right. Kinda killed myself training recently, and have been really stressed with workload and everything
! Thanks for the advice!
Appreciated


----------



## Soldier (Apr 9, 2006)

Get yourself some Siberian Genseng and some Ginkgo. As well as B-Vitamins. Those have been keep my energy up almost for ever. Every 4-6 weeks take one week break. 
Good luck.


----------



## Slihn (May 7, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Does anybody here suffer from a serious lack of energy sometimes when it comes to exercise? Take for example, in my training programs which are pretty tough, some days even tho I've rested a day or so after my previous exercise I seem to suffering from a serious lack of energy, this doesnt so much effect my aerobic activity but moreso specific body routines.
> 
> Over a progressive number of months my workout sets and reps have fallen dramatically. Take for example today, I couldnt even start my routine cos I felt totally knackered. That was after running up a steep hill but I gave it five minutes and still couldnt do it. When trying to pratice tae kwon do kicks my legs feel really heavy and my arms feel heavy when im trying to punch or do hand movements.
> ...


 
I used to have the same problem.I asked my Muay Thai instructor how he always had so much enegry(I would go non-stop full speed the entire hour and a half in class).He told me the answer is in Carbohydrates.So I researched information about carbs(and there constrast to enegry) on line.I fould that a high (complex) carb and low fat diet is the key.(the reason for this is because complex carb are your bodies main source of fuel and because the are so complex ,your body is not able to burn them quickly,therefor they will fuel you with long lasting energy)

Here is a sample of my diet:

Breakfast(8:00):
Two packets of Oatmeal (22% carbs)
One bowl of whole grain ceareal with skim milk (16% carbs)
One small cup of apple sauce(6%)
One small cup of yougurt      (about 5% carbs)

Mid morning snacks(9:00-11:00)
(eaten in portions)

1 bananna 
1 cup of yougurt
1 cup ofapple sauce
1small bag of mixed dried fruit
1 small bag of raisens

Lunch(11:45)
(varies)
Some sort of pasta or sandwhich from subway(usually 6 inch seafood)
(high carb intake)
2 packets of oatmeal (22% carbs)

(throughout the day I slip water)

Lunch is my last meal and I dont snack after that so that all of my food will be digested by the time Muay Thai starts.Even though it seems like it is alot of food,it is infact just numerous small portions(which speeds up your metabolism) and since I started that diet,my enegry level has sky rocketed.

Perhaps this will be of some use.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

First try getting more sleep, before supplements. Try a vacation for a week or two. I work the 3rd shift and try to workout in the afternoons. So, I definitely hear you about the lack of energy. It's always a struggle, being able to do it most of the time, but, just not being able to do it some of the time. Even with the "energy" drinks, I was still tired. Neber got the "energy" your supposed to have after working out either. My best times were simply when I got enough sleep before hand.


----------

